# Impossible ouvrir une URL depuis Mail



## rmsj (12 Mai 2007)

Depuis quelques jours, sans avoir rien changé, je ne parviens plus à ouvrir d'URL depuis mon appli mail (Version 2.1 (752/752.2)).
Lorsque je double clique, j'ai alors le message suivant :

ERREUR
L'application Mail n'a pas pu ouvrir l'adresse URL http://www.exemple.com/exemple. Aucune application associée n'a été trouvée.

Je ne comprends pas. Quelqu'un pourrait-il éclairer ma lanterne ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2007)

histoire de tester

Est ce pareil depuis un fichier non Mail?
( lien sur un fichier texte ou un fichier autonome de type webloc)

en ce cas reregler ( dans Safari)


----------



## rmsj (13 Mai 2007)

En effet, lorsque je tente d'ouvrir une URL à partir d'un fichier texte, j'ai un message qui indique qu'il n'est pas possible d'ouvrir l'URL spécifiée.

Où est-ce que je peux régler ces paramètres dans Safari ? Je n'ai pas trouvé.

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2007)

Safari / preferences generales
choix du navigateur

" quelque chose" est corrompu

la difficult&#233; est de d&#233;terminer quel fichier
Peut &#234;tre est ce la plist Safari

tests

changer le navigateur d'ouverture
( au lieu de mettre Safari en choisir temporairement  un autre)

Creer un autre utilisateur OSX et tester des liens sur ce compte l&#224; ( fichier texte ou mail bidon)


----------



## rmsj (13 Mai 2007)

Super, c'est réglé. Je ne sais pas d'où vient le pb, mais après avoir installé Firefox, tout est redevenu normal avec ... Safari (!?)

Encore merci.


----------



## Wali (13 Mai 2007)

rmsj a dit:


> Super, c'est réglé. Je ne sais pas d'où vient le pb, mais après avoir installé Firefox, tout est redevenu normal avec ... Safari (!?)
> 
> Encore merci.


 

_ "Les voies de Mac OS X sont impénétrables..." _


----------



## fantax (29 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> histoire de tester
> 
> Est ce pareil depuis un fichier non Mail?
> ( lien sur un fichier texte ou un fichier autonome de type webloc)
> ...



Bonjour, j'ai rencontré le même problème dans Mail. "Erreur: aucune application adéquate n'a pu être trouvée". Une réponse à mon post sur ce forum m'a renvoyé à ce lien.
J'ai vérifié  avec un fichier-texte.  Dans ce cas l'URL s'active.
Dans Mail ça ne fonctionne pas, quel que soit le navigateur. Je précise qu'un clic droit sur l'URL donne accès à Services/Ouvrir l'adresse URL, et là ça marche.


----------



## subsole (29 Mai 2013)

Jette un oeil de ce côté ====> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-liens-dans-application-mail-1219709.html


----------



## fantax (29 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Jette un oeil de ce côté ====> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-liens-dans-application-mail-1219709.html



Merci mais ça ne résoud pas mon pb. L'URL ne s'ouvre pas quel que soit le navigateur sélectionné dans les Préférences. La réparation des permissions ne donne rien non plus. Reste la reconstruction, que je n'ai pas encore effectuée.


----------

